
Mathematical Model Reveals the Patterns of How Innovations Arise - shagie
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/603366/mathematical-model-reveals-the-patterns-of-how-innovations-arise/
======
shagie
The corresponding paper is at
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1701.00994](https://arxiv.org/abs/1701.00994) :
Dynamics on expanding spaces: modeling the emergence of novelties

